# java programm zu einem richtigen programm machen



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute ich hab ein Programm geschrieben und wollte jetzt ein richtiges Programm daraus machen.
Ich habe bereits versucht mit dem Programm "Exe4J" eine Exe datei zu erzeugen, jedoch läuft dieses Programm auf anderen Rechnern erst, wenn ich dieses "Exe4J" dort auch installiert habe.

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, das Programm so abhängig zu machen , dass alle Class Dateien intergriert werden und das Programm wirklich läuft?

Alternativ habe ich gehört das man daraus eine Jar Datei machen kann, jedoch komme ich mit der Syntax zum erstellen nicht klar.
Und vorallem wenn ich mit dieser Jar.exe arbeite wo muss ich dann die .java und die .class dateien hinpacken ???


danke


tom


----------



## Sky (19. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute ich hab ein Programm geschrieben und wollte jetzt ein richtiges Programm daraus machen.


Was bitte ist ein "richtiges Programm"???

Siehe hier: 





			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In technischen Bereichen ist ein Programm der vorgesehene Ablauf von Ereignissen in der Zeit und/oder von Regeln, die angewendet werden müssen, um ein geplantes Vorhaben durchzuführen. Technische Programme sind in ihrer Ausführung in der Regel begrenzt und können deshalb auf unvorhergesehene Ereignisse nur im Rahmen Ihrer Programmierung reagieren.
> 
> Beispiele: Computerprogramm, Waschprogramm


Also unabhängig davon ob mit Java geschrieben oder nicht! Und unabhängig davon, ob *.exe oder nicht!




			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alternativ habe ich gehört das man daraus eine Jar Datei machen kann, jedoch komme ich mit der Syntax zum erstellen nicht klar.
> Und vorallem wenn ich mit dieser Jar.exe arbeite wo muss ich dann die .java und die .class dateien hinpacken ???


Suchfunktion!!! FAQ!!! http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

ein richtiges programm darunter verstehe ich , dass dere benutzer kein java programm wie "JCreator" etc benötigt, sondern einfach nur auf die exe klickt und das programm startet.
oder hast du schonmal ein programm für einen endbenutzer gesehen , wo du erst die javadatei kompilieren musst , umd das programm dann zu starten ?


----------



## thE_29 (19. Mai 2005)

Das ist in Java eine .jar Datei.......


Die wird wenn man eine JDK installiert hat automatisch richtig augerufen (egla auf welchem System, also Linux/windows/mac)

Eine exe geht nur unter Windows (man kann sie aber auch zu einer exe machen).

Jedenfalls würde ich dir den Jar Weg empfehlen!


----------



## frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo sturdy,

ich weiß was du meinst. Hatte das selbe Problem wie du. JCreator ist aber was für Anfänger.
Bin auf JBuilder 2005 Professional umgestiegen, der ist kostenlos und ist total easy zu bedienen.
Da du schon richtige Programme schreibst dürfte das kein Problem für dich sein. Wenn nicht einfach
mir ne Nachricht posten. Mit JBuilder kann man ganz leicht exe dateien erstellen. www.borland.com.

Was schreibst du denn für ein Programm. Kannst es ja mal wo hochladen oder bei www.freeware.de
reinstellen, damit alle was von haben.

Gruß

Frankie54


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2005)

frankie54 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin auf JBuilder 2005 Professional umgestiegen, der ist kostenlos und ist total easy zu bedienen.



Es gibt gar keine "Professional" vom JBuilder 2005. Kostenlos ist die "Foundation", die aber laut Feature Matrix kein "Package Java applications as native executables" bietet.


----------



## thE_29 (19. Mai 2005)

Wahrscheinlich versteht er unter kostenlos, die Demo mit nem Crack betreiben


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2005)

Ich hab mich extra zurückgehalten das nicht zu schreiben


----------



## Frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

nein benutze die foundation 2005 deutsch, sorry hab das verwechselt. die reicht mir völlig


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2005)

Frankie54 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein benutze die foundation 2005 deutsch, sorry hab das verwechselt. die reicht mir völlig



Der hat entgegen deiner Behauptung dennoch nicht die Möglichkeit native Anwendungen zu erstellen. Diese Funktion ist den kommerziellen Editionen des JBuilder vorbehalten.


----------



## Frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

so krass viel hab ich damit noch nicht gearbeitet. Bin eher in C++ und Dot Net beheimatet. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als der JCreator. Dann erstellt man halt einfach eine jar Datei.


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

Huhu , ui mächtig was los hier 

Wie kann ich denn mit dem JCreator exe dateien erstellen ?

Also ich programmiere im Moment nichts großartiges.
Ist ein Tool was ich DVDPROGGIE genannt habe.
Damit kann man seine Filme , die man hat archievieren.
D.h. man kann folgendes eingeben :

1) Filmnummer
2) Filmname
3) Genre
4) Jahr
5) Laufzeit
6) Format

Dies wird dann in einer Datei gespeichert ( besys.dat ) , bei bedarf kann man einträge herauslöschen oder nachträglich noch bearbeiten.

Is halt nix großartiges, aber bin halt im ersten Lehrjahr zum Anwendungsentwickler und da kann man halt noch nicht so viel ^^


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2005)

1. Man kann alle Java Programme ohne eine IDE wie JCreator betreiben man muß sie dann nur über die Konsole  starten mit java mainclass oder javaw mainclass wobei nur der letzte Befehl nur unter Windows geht
2. Exe is scheiße da kannste gleich mit C/C++ anfangen weil da haste nix gewonnen
und die ganzen Programme die dir ne exe bauen machen soweit ich weiß auch nur das die klasse über eine exe gestartet werden und meißtens auch gleich noch das re dazu so das du für ein 30k Programm jetzt ne 30mb Sache hast
Oder du erstellt einfach ne Batchdatei die deine Java Sachen aufruft

Erstell dir ne JAR entweder siehste dazu in der FAQ nach oder in deiner IDE das kann eigendlich jede oder du siehst dich im Internet um da gibs genug Programme die das können


----------



## thE_29 (19. Mai 2005)

Naja, die meisten Programme packen wenn sie eine exe machen die jre nicht hinzu!

Man kann es aber angeben. Dann würde das Programm auf einem PC laufen wo keine JRE installiert ist, da sie in der exe enthalten ist!

Aber mach einfach ne Jar!

jar = exe für java

exe = executable = ausführbar
jar = ausführbar...

Vergeilt euch net auf die Endung .exe...


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

hab jetzt mal versucht die jar datei zu erstellen ... bekomme es aber nicht hin -_-

kann ich vielleicht jemand mal meine class dateien zumailen , dass er es mal versucht ?


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

so bin jetzt auch registriert


----------



## Frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

ja an frankie54@gmx.de


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2005)

haste mal in den FAQ gesehn das isne Anleitung dazu ansonsten hätte ich da noch nen Programm www.steagleeye.dnsalias.net und da der Projekt Manager der kann zwar noch bischen mehr als nur JARs zu erstellen
wwww.steagleeye.dnsalias.net/projekterstellen.html und
 wwww.steagleeye.dnsalias.net/jarprojekte.html sind 2 kleine Hilfen die ich aber gerade noch schreibe also nich wundern wenn Fehler oder so drin sind


----------



## Gast (19. Mai 2005)

die gmx spackt rum schicks hierher frankie54@partyheld.de


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

frankie hast post ....

das andere schau ich mir mal heute abend an 

am besten wäre wenn man so ein gui hat , wo das alles ein bissel verständlicher ist.


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2005)

klar hats GUI 
is nur leider nich so leicht verständlich am Anfang aber dann gings bei allen bisher


----------



## Frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

Deine Signatur oder was auch immer sollte aber besser so lauten:

if (programmiergott == true) 
{ 
reich(true); 
Frauen(true); 
Ferrari(true); 
Microsoft(false); 
} 
else 
{ 
reich(false); 
Frauen(false); 
Ferrari(false); 
Microsoft(true); 
}

P.S.: Deine Methoden haste nicht deklariert ;-)


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

hrhr hab eben grad den eagle jar maker genommen und es scheint zu funzen  

mom ich lads gleich mal hoch



edit : schaut mal obs bei euch geht :


http://home.arcor.de/futureleech/DVDPROGGIE.zip


feedbacks sind erwünscht 

ps wundert euch nicht wenn er nen fehler bringt alla "besys.dat nicht gefunden" <-- noch habt ihr diese datei ja nicht , da ihr noch keine filme eingegeben habt


----------



## frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

die besys.dat fehlt. warum heißt die so??

hat sich die post erledigt???


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

besys.dat ist die datei in dem die filmdaten reingespeichert wird  
und da am angang noch keine filme vorhanden sind , bist du das erste mal speicherst, kommt dieser fehler 


hjab jetzt dank eagles jar maker , es auch hinbekommen mit einem anderen programm eine exe datei zu erstellen 


hier die exe datei : http://home.arcor.de/futureleech/DVDPROGGIE_EXE.zip


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

^^ das Problem ist längst behoben


----------



## frankie54 (19. Mai 2005)

welches Problem?
brauchst Du sonst noch Hilfe?
wir helfen gerne.....
gruß Frankie54


----------



## sturdy (19. Mai 2005)

ja das problem das is die jar datei nicht erstellen konnte ...

guck mal weiter oben da ist das programm zum download


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2005)

Dann kannst du das nächste Mal auch einen Haken setzen.
*Thema abgehakt*


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2005)

schön das das geklappt hat aber kleiner Hinweis noch
nimm den alten JAR Maker lieber nichmehr weil der hat den Bug das er keine Ordner in der JAR erstellt 
sieh dir lieber mal den Projekt Manager an damit geht das auch besser


----------



## Frankie54 (20. Mai 2005)

Hmm, hab mir gestern mal Dein Programm angesehen, also so dolle finde ich das nicht, da hab ich mit 13 - 14 schon ganz andere Sachen geschrieben und was nützt es mir zu wissen, welche Filme ich habe, wenn ich nicht weiß wo sie sind....


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also so dolle finde ich das nicht, da hab ich mit 13 - 14 schon ganz andere Sachen geschrieben


Kritik finde ich gut... aber nur, wenn sie konstruktiv ist!


----------



## Frankie54 (20. Mai 2005)

Franke54 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was nützt es mir zu wissen, welche Filme ich habe, wenn ich nicht weiß wo sie sind



Also ne Option wo man reinschreiben kann, wem man den Film geliehen hat (vielleicht mit Datum, Rückgabe etc.) war damit gemeint, sowas verstehe ich unter konstruktive Kritik ;-)


----------



## sturdy (20. Mai 2005)

kann ich ja noch einbauen  
is ja erst beta 0.5 ^^

bin für jeden ergänzungsvorschlag offen

btw. weiss jemand wie ich so ein auswahlfeld erstellen kann ? Heisst das nicht Checkbox oder so .
Also ich meine grade für den Status des Films : Ausgeliehen , Verleihbar oder so wo man eben eine Sache auswählen kann.
und wie lege ich das an    :shock: 

In Html is das ja ein Dropdown feld


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2005)

Für so einen richtigen Programmiernerdgott müsste es doch heissen:

if (programmiergott(sturdy)==true)
{
reich(true);
Frauen(false);
Ferrari(true);
Microsoft(true);
}
else
{
arm(true);
Frauen(true);
Trabbi(true);
Microsoft(false);
}


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

Frankie54 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Franke54 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Teil war konstruktiv... aber ich habe den anderen Teil des Satzes gemeint. (War auch am Quote erkennbar :wink: )


----------



## Sky (20. Mai 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für so einen richtigen Programmiernerdgott müsste es doch heissen:
> 
> if (programmiergott(sturdy)==true)
> {
> ...


<Spam>
Die OO-Version würde lauten: 

```
if ( sturdy.isProgrammierGott() ) {
  //...
}
```
</Spam>


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Mai 2005)

Das Problem is geklärt, oder? Na dann kommt SPAMSTOP 2000 

*closed*


----------

